# Orbital Bombardment. Is it worth the 25pts or not?



## UltraTacSgt (Jul 22, 2012)

For this discussion I would like to more or less exclude the consideration of Named Characters unless you feel like it makes for a very relevant point. 

Aside from Honor Guard vs Command Squad the real difference between Captains and Chapter Masters is the 25pts for the Orbital Bombardment.
It seems to me that modest points cost it is a great opportunity to really change the course of a game. Sure it could scatter and miss, but if it only scatters a short distance, or if By the Emperors Will it gets a direct hit, you are smashing the ever-loving snot out of some unlucky units with a Str 10 AP 1 Large Blast. 

Against certain foes who deploy in a close formation, you could drop it turn 1 and have a chance to change the whole course of the game. Barring that, in a later turn you could say a hasty prayer to the Emperor before bringing down the wrath of your battle barge in an all or nothing shot at blasting a particularly annoying enemy target.

It's 25pts that could be spent elsewhere. And it's a shot that could miss and be wasted. But hey, an unlucky PF sergeant could catch a precision shot or blast template and get iced just the same. 

So....do you think that the orbital strike is worth taking if the 25pts aren't desperately needed elsewhere in the list?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

in normal size games (which i would put at 2.5K and under now) - no, there are units (vindicators) that can do that style of shot constantly.

above that then sure, then its just about bringing your toys playing Apoc effectively - kick ass & take names.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

bare in mind, it always scatters.


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

It doesn't scatter if it hits. If an arrow is rolled it scatters the full 2d6", but if you get the hit it hits.

I think it is definitely worth it. It has changed the course of the battle in my favor many times. If you have something like a Vindicator then it is less useful, but if you don't happen to have one a large blast of that magnitude is very nice.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

If it works anything like the varient in IG or GK it scatters even on a hit. That's why the hit has a small arrow on it.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

If you roll a hit you hit.....


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

With the new blast rules I'd say go for it. You're that much more likely to land a hit on a tank.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

scscofield said:


> If you roll a hit you hit.....


no you don't, Pg58 of the GK Codex "(if a hit is rolled, they scatter in the direction of the small arrow on the hit symbol)"

Makes it not really worth the bother for me.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

SM don't have that gor thiers. Now I will have to check my scatter dice when I get home, do not remembet them having a arrow on the hit side.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is another difference between the space marine one and the Guard and Grey Knights. Space Marines only fire it once.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

scscofield said:


> SM don't have that gor thiers. Now I will have to check my scatter dice when I get home, do not remembet them having a arrow on the hit side.


Yes you're right, just checked and the Marines do hit if it hits. The GK one is quite different in many respects.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Generally I say no, for three reasons:
1. You'll be moving most of the time anyway, as Chapter Masters are generally CC characters, so you won't get a chance to use it.
2. CM's are just as squishy as any other T4 model, so aren't difficult to get rid of before the Orbital Bombardment does anything - and that's assuming you hit in the first place with scatter, and the targeted unit aren't in cover.
3. I'm busy using Librarians or Special Characters instead - Kantor get's this in his profile and is far more useful.

Don't forget that the Chapter Master still needs to be kitted out as well, which just adds to the points sink.


----------

